# أريد مواضيع رسائل ماجستير في ادارة المشاريع الهندسية



## معمار2000 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

انا طالب ماجستير ادارة مشاريع هندسية من فلسطين
الرجاء من الاخوة تزويدي بمواضيع رسائل الماجستير الموجودة في الجامعات المصرية في ادارة المشاريع الهندسية و كيف يمكن الحصول عليها حتى اتمكن من بلورة فكرة أو موضوع رسالة الماجستير الخاصة بي.


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (5 سبتمبر 2007)

راجع الموضوع التالي ... مع التركيز على آخر صفحاته
الربـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــط


----------



## محمد الهندسي (13 أكتوبر 2007)

أتفق مع الأخ المتميز أبو صالح
فأمل من الأخ/ معمار2000 الاستفادة
وشكرا


----------



## سودانى2006 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

ربنا يوفقك


----------



## م/مشعل المطيري (26 أبريل 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سلحفاة (18 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم انا اختكم بدرس ماجستير ادارة المشاريع ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد رسالة ماجستير ,وارسالها على هذا الايميل [email protected]


----------



## Amr 1 (18 يوليو 2009)

Dear Memar 2000
I believe the dissertation subject should reflect on your previous experiences or future aspiration, for instance if you are from site background then subjects related to productivity or QA would be ideal while if you are from design background then I would recommend any thing to deal with project at the implementation stage or something from a consultant point of view, and if you are interested in the financial side then you might think of a cost control subject


Rbna yofigak


----------



## photoexpress2005 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*حدد*

حدد انت عايز ايه بالتحديد
موضوع الادراة للمشروعات موضوع متسع و كبير
شكرا


----------



## walaa22222 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم . اريد رسالة ماجستير او دكتوراه فى ادارة تكاليف مشروعات البناء والتشييد وشكرا


----------

